# Mandirigma / Lionheart Videos



## Twist (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi, 
 I'm looking for a list of videos produced by Lionheart and Mandirigma. 

 And - of course - I'm looking for someone selling them (at least most of them.. I got some allready),

 Hope you can help me, 
 Alex


----------



## MSTCNC (Oct 9, 2006)

Morning, Twist!

Do you mean the eTV (Eskrima Television) tapes put out by Kapisang Mandirigma?

If so... look HERE.

There is also more information about the series located HERE.

Here's a trailer for version 1.0...

I know that Lionheart also put some LSA (Lightning Scientific Arnis) stuff out from GM Luna Lema... and a few Pekiti-Tersia videos... check this LINK for more information...

Regards,

Andy


----------



## Twist (Oct 9, 2006)

Mandirigma also produced a 3-tape series with Tatang Ilustrisimo, 2 tapes with Ondo Carbunay, tapes with Rodel Dagooc, Benjamin Luna Lema, ...
I'm looking for a complete list of these so I know what to get


----------

